
Hardware debug exception documentation may result in unexpected behavior - based2
https://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/631579
======
based2
[https://www.triplefault.io/2018/05/spurious-db-exceptions-
wi...](https://www.triplefault.io/2018/05/spurious-db-exceptions-with-pop-
ss.html)

[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/multiple-
os-v...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/multiple-os-vendors-
release-security-patches-after-misinterpreting-intel-docs/)

